
Snowflake data sharing - georgewfraser
https://www.snowflake.net/news-items/snowflake-announces-another-world-first-data-sharehouse/
======
vgt
Congrats Snowflake, this is a nice feature that takes advantage of pure
separation of storage and compute.

Google BigQuery has had this feature since 2012, and to see this in action
take a look at Google's Public Datasets [0]. Only difference, you don't need
to "stand up a BigQuery" cluster to leverage the data yourself since BigQuery
is serverless. BigQuery also has a nice perpetual storage tier, 10GB of
storage and 1TB of analysis for free.

(work at G)

[0] [https://cloud.google.com/bigquery/public-
data/](https://cloud.google.com/bigquery/public-data/)

